# Firenze: consigli, musei, attrazioni



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

Andrò a Firenze tra Natale e Capodanno per 3 giorni. Ho già visionato delle guide con le cose più belle da vedere, ma sarebbe molto utile avere qualche consiglio da persone che ci sono state o che ci abitano, per non perdere veramente nulla di quella che è una delle più belle città d'Italia.
Aspetto quindi vostri consigli e messaggi


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2014)

Quale sarebbe il tuo programma?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe il tuo programma?



Tre giorni a Firenze, ma uno volevo andare a Pisa perché la mia ragazza ci tiene ad andare.
So che due giorni son pochi ma siamo tipi che camminiamo parecchio senza problemi. Vorrei vedere gli Uffizi di sicuro.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Tre giorni a Firenze, ma uno volevo andare a Pisa perché la mia ragazza ci tiene ad andare.
> So che due giorni son pochi ma siamo tipi che camminiamo parecchio senza problemi. Vorrei vedere gli Uffizi di sicuro.



Pisa la visiti in mezz'ora 

Sugli Uffizi ti conviene prenotare i biglietti on-line, altrimenti con la coda che c'è (e che ho sempre trovato) mi sa che entreresti a capodanno del 2016...


Eccoti un esempio 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Novembre 2014)

Pisa, vai diretto per la torre, e finisce lì. Meglio andare a Lucca, oltre che Firenze. In alternativa anche qualche paesino tipo Volterra


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pisa la visiti in mezz'ora
> 
> Sugli Uffizi ti conviene prenotare i biglietti on-line, altrimenti con la coda che c'è (e che ho sempre trovato) mi sa che entreresti a capodanno del 2016...
> 
> ...



Wtf!!! Decisamente meglio prenotare! Grazie 
Pisa in effetti non ha molto altro oltre alla torre da quello che ho visto. Magari rivedrò l'itinerario!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Pisa, vai diretto per la torre, e finisce lì. Meglio andare a Lucca, oltre che Firenze. In alternativa anche qualche paesino tipo Volterra



Lucca non avevo considerato... potrebbe essere un idea, grazie!


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2014)

Se vuoi andare un giorno fuori, valuta anche Siena.

Uffizi ok.
Ponte vecchio magari anche la sera che ci puoi trovare qualche artista di strada che canta.
Zona Oltrarno, troppo trascurata dai turisti a mio avviso.
Piazzale Michelangelo. Il duomo con giro sulla cupola. Il campanile di Giotto. Piazza San Marco e dintorni. Zona mercato di sant'ambrogio e mercato di san lorenzo.
La casa di Renzi ovviamente è un must! XD

p.s. la galleria dell'accademia, vedere il David vale tutta Firenze


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Se vuoi andare un giorno fuori, valuta anche Siena.
> 
> Uffizi ok.
> Ponte vecchio magari anche la sera che ci puoi trovare qualche artista di strada che canta.
> ...



Grazie


----------



## mandraghe (17 Novembre 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Pisa, vai diretto per la torre, e finisce lì. Meglio andare a Lucca, oltre che Firenze. In alternativa anche qualche paesino tipo Volterra



Eh purtroppo, se non hai una macchina, raggiungere posti come Volterra, S. Gimignano, Certaldo ecc. è davvero un casino, vista l'assenza delle ferrovie e lo scadente servizio delle autolinee.


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Novembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo, se non hai una macchina, raggiungere posti come Volterra, S. Gimignano, Certaldo ecc. è davvero un casino, vista l'assenza delle ferrovie e lo scadente servizio delle autolinee.



Purtroppo è anche vero questo, pero comunque alcuni posti sono visitabili lo stesso con il treno, che si non è il massimo della vita, ma comunque è buono. 
Ad Ogni modo Pisa la visiti in mezz'ora, dalla stazione c'è l'autobus diretto per la torre e ritorno. Per andare a lucca c'è il treno, volendo uno può visitare anche il litorale, ma tanto vale andare a marina di pietrasanta (con una buona dose di soldi). Firenze, Uffizi a parte, la visiti un due orette non di più. Di Lucca è bello il giro sulle mura e tutto il centro storico. Pisa torre è lungarni vari, ma muore li.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Novembre 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è anche vero questo, pero comunque alcuni posti sono visitabili lo stesso con il treno, che si non è il massimo della vita, ma comunque è buono.
> Ad Ogni modo Pisa la visiti in mezz'ora, dalla stazione c'è l'autobus diretto per la torre e ritorno. Per andare a lucca c'è il treno, volendo uno può visitare anche il litorale, ma tanto vale andare a marina di pietrasanta (con una buona dose di soldi). Firenze, Uffizi a parte, la visiti un due orette non di più. Di Lucca è bello il giro sulle mura e tutto il centro storico. Pisa torre è lungarni vari, ma muore li.


Grazie anche a te


----------



## Nicco (18 Novembre 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è anche vero questo, pero comunque alcuni posti sono visitabili lo stesso con il treno, che si non è il massimo della vita, ma comunque è buono.
> Ad Ogni modo Pisa la visiti in mezz'ora, dalla stazione c'è l'autobus diretto per la torre e ritorno. Per andare a lucca c'è il treno, volendo uno può visitare anche il litorale, ma tanto vale andare a marina di pietrasanta (con una buona dose di soldi). Firenze, Uffizi a parte, la visiti un due orette non di più. Di Lucca è bello il giro sulle mura e tutto il centro storico. Pisa torre è lungarni vari, ma muore li.


Devo, da fiorentino, dissentire. Firenze si vede in 2 ore?


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Devo, da fiorentino, dissentire. Firenze si vede in 2 ore?



A meno che uno non vuole vedere vicoli e vicoletti, saran si bellini ma anonimi, e comunque uffizi a parte, perchè se vuoi vedere firenze dall'alto la vedi dalle colline di "fiesole"(mi pare siano quelle eh). Il centro storico quello è, discorso a parte vedere, appunto, uffizi o palazzi vari, dove la coda solamente supera le due ore. Poi io l'ho girata in bici, mica a piedi, per cui i miei tempi erano un po sfalsati... 

Altro posto da visitare sarebbe il The Mall a Incisa Valdarno, ma solo per vedere i Cinesi che spendono un mare di soldi. 

Ovviamente se hai voglia potrai vedere il museo del calcio a Coverciano... una bella stanzetta con una coppa del mondo più falsa del cinese... ma con le maglie dei giocatori della finale di Berlino.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Novembre 2014)

Ci sono andato un paio di settimane fa, come te per tre giorni, è tutto molto vicino e raggiungibile a piedi senza fatica. I posti i soliti, Duomo, Palazzo Vecchio, Santacroce, Ponte Vecchio, Santa Croce, Santa Maria Novella, ecc.

Carino anche il mercatino, dove ad un certo punto trovi anche una struttura piena di negozi che vendono prodotti tipici. A cena andai in una bellissima trattoria convenzionata col mio hotel.



Città vicine non ti so dire, io sono rimasto a Firenze.


----------



## Nicco (18 Novembre 2014)

> A meno che uno non vuole vedere vicoli e vicoletti, saran si bellini ma anonimi, e comunque uffizi a parte, perchè se vuoi vedere firenze dall'alto la vedi dalle colline di "fiesole"(mi pare siano quelle eh). Il centro storico quello è, discorso a parte vedere, appunto, uffizi o palazzi vari, dove la coda solamente supera le due ore. Poi io l'ho girata in bici, mica a piedi, per cui i miei tempi erano un po sfalsati...
> 
> Altro posto da visitare sarebbe il The Mall a Incisa Valdarno, ma solo per vedere i Cinesi che spendono un mare di soldi.
> 
> Ovviamente se hai voglia potrai vedere il museo del calcio a Coverciano... una bella stanzetta con una coppa del mondo più falsa del cinese... ma con le maglie dei giocatori della finale di Berlino.



Ma se dico che Pisa in fondo ci vuole più di 30' a vederla e che forse non c'è solo il campo dei miracoli ritratti anche su Firenze? ahahah sto scherzando eh, mi pare solo un po' sminuente la tua analisi ed in me sorge l'istinto protettivo e campanilistico.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Novembre 2014)

Pisani "contro" fiorentini....mi pare di averla già vista questa storia 

Scherzi a parte, visitare Firenze in 2 ore mi pare un tantino esagerato, io ci son stato tante volte e ricordo che ad. es. solo per visitare decentemente Santa Croce ci stetti più di un'ora...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ci sono andato un paio di settimane fa, come te per tre giorni, è tutto molto vicino e raggiungibile a piedi senza fatica. I posti i soliti, Duomo, Palazzo Vecchio, Santacroce, Ponte Vecchio, Santa Croce, Santa Maria Novella, ecc.
> 
> Carino anche il mercatino, dove ad un certo punto trovi anche una struttura piena di negozi che vendono prodotti tipici. A cena andai in una bellissima trattoria convenzionata col mio hotel.
> 
> ...



Grazie! 
Sto pensando di andare a Pisa e Lucca visto che alla fin fine coi treni non ci si mette nulla ad andare.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie!
> Sto pensando di andare a Pisa e Lucca visto che alla fin fine coi treni non ci si mette nulla ad andare.



Fammi sapere se vieni a Lucca, che se sono libero ti vengo a salutare!


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2014)

Essendo di Venezia non mi stupiscono tanto le altre città...ma Firenze mi è piaciuta parecchio. In due giorni vedi le cose principali e non, anche se ti consiglio tantissimo la zona Oltrarno, che è appunto come detto, sottovalutata: la cosa migliore sarebbe prendere la bici e fare quella zona tra sali e scendi.. Ma potrebbe essere complicato col freddo .
3 giorni possono essere lunghi se stai solo a Firenze perché è comunque piccolina. Lucca è molto carina, anche se un salto a Pisa io lo farei se non hai mai visto la torre.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fammi sapere se vieni a Lucca, che se sono libero ti vengo a salutare!



 Non so ancora, ma è un idea!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Essendo di Venezia non mi stupiscono tanto le altre città...ma Firenze mi è piaciuta parecchio. In due giorni vedi le cose principali e non, anche se ti consiglio tantissimo la zona Oltrarno, che è appunto come detto, sottovalutata: la cosa migliore sarebbe prendere la bici e fare quella zona tra sali e scendi.. Ma potrebbe essere complicato col freddo .
> 3 giorni possono essere lunghi se stai solo a Firenze perché è comunque piccolina. Lucca è molto carina, anche se un salto a Pisa io lo farei se non hai mai visto la torre.



No no mai vista la torre!! Credo sia una cosa da vedere almeno una volta nella vita 

Ma i prezzi dei ristoranti/pizzerie come sono?


----------



## Jaqen (20 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> No no mai vista la torre!! Credo sia una cosa da vedere almeno una volta nella vita
> 
> Ma i prezzi dei ristoranti/pizzerie come sono?



Hai vissuto a Padova giusto pur essendo del sud?

Prezzi uguali rispetto a Padova


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Novembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Hai vissuto a Padova giusto pur essendo del sud?
> 
> Prezzi uguali rispetto a Padova



Uh bene, si perchè probabilmente per pranzo mangiamo un panino ma la sera mi piacerebbe andare in qualche posto carino.
Grazie


----------



## Nicco (29 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Uh bene, si perchè probabilmente per pranzo mangiamo un panino ma la sera mi piacerebbe andare in qualche posto carino.
> Grazie


Per i prezzi evita quei bar e locali dove implicitamente è scritto "qui spenniamo i turisti" li riconosci immediatamente: camerieri in camicia e gilé, vasche gelato eccessivamente enormi e dall'aspetto plasticoso, etc...
Per pranzo da provare: I fratellini (panini)
Per cena dipende dalla zona, se mi dici ti consiglio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Per i prezzi evita quei bar e locali dove implicitamente è scritto "qui spenniamo i turisti" li riconosci immediatamente: camerieri in camicia e gilé, vasche gelato eccessivamente enormi e dall'aspetto plasticoso, etc...
> Per pranzo da provare: I fratellini (panini)
> Per cena dipende dalla zona, se mi dici ti consiglio.



Grazie 
L'albergo è in zona stazione campo di marte  Magari se conosci qualche pizzeria/ristorante carino e non troppo costoso


----------



## Nicco (29 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie
> L'albergo è in zona stazione campo di marte  Magari se conosci qualche pizzeria/ristorante carino e non troppo costoso



Ahahahah, really? Sei a 100m da casa mia o giù di lì. Purtroppo sono a Berlino a studiare XD
Allora puoi andare da "il pizzaiuolo" accanto a piazza sant'ambrogio(circa 10'-15' a piedi), discreta pizzeria e sei accanto ad un buon fulcro di vita serale di firenze, hai: sant'ambrogio, piazza ghiberti, le murate vicinissime, se ti muovi 200m hai piazza dei ciompi e altri 100m sei all'arco di san pierino, altri 200m e sei in santa Croce e potrei continuare...
Come pub se vuoi ti consiglio il Beer House Club (abbreviato BHC) dietro santa croce.

Dal lato stadio, parte opposta dei binari di campo di marte, non c'è molto, zona tranquilla e ti allontani dal centro, andrei verso il centro


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, really? Sei a 100m da casa mia o giù di lì. Purtroppo sono a Berlino a studiare XD
> Allora puoi andare da "il pizzaiuolo" accanto a piazza sant'ambrogio(circa 10'-15' a piedi), discreta pizzeria e sei accanto ad un buon fulcro di vita serale di firenze, hai: sant'ambrogio, piazza ghiberti, le murate vicinissime, se ti muovi 200m hai piazza dei ciompi e altri 100m sei all'arco di san pierino, altri 200m e sei in santa Croce e potrei continuare...
> Come pub se vuoi ti consiglio il Beer House Club (abbreviato BHC) dietro santa croce.
> 
> Dal lato stadio, parte opposta dei binari di campo di marte, non c'è molto, zona tranquilla e ti allontani dal centro, andrei verso il centro



Grazie mille, gentilissimo!


----------

